# Anyone do custom Cutting Boards?



## Kyle Canada (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm looking to put in a outdoor kitchen and want to put in a recessed cutting board. I have not finalized the design but it would be roughly 30x30 and at least 1" thick. Please PM me if interested.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Where are you located


----------



## Kyle Canada (Nov 10, 2006)

Friendswood


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Might talk to "therealbigman" / Marko...here on 2cool. He made some nice ones a couple of years back...

I think he's the Son of *iridered2003 *

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=714866&highlight=cutting+boards

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=444272&highlight=cutting+boards

also..I'd bet that MT Stringer/Mike..on here could turn out some nice ones as well...


----------



## Kyle Canada (Nov 10, 2006)

Excellent thank you


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Another option is to buy a slab of butcher block and cut it to size. You can buy it at Ikea or online for different options.


----------



## Kyle Canada (Nov 10, 2006)

Good idea, thanks


----------



## armyguy (Apr 28, 2009)

Kyle Canada said:


> I'm looking to put in a outdoor kitchen and want to put in a recessed cutting board. I have not finalized the design but it would be roughly 30x30 and at least 1" thick. Please PM me if interested.


I make custom boards.

You can PM or find my on Facebook, American Honor Designs, or on instagram @americanhonordesigns


----------



## BGT (Mar 9, 2016)

If you're other resources that were shared fall through, let me know, my neighbor makes beautiful custom cutting boards. I used to, sold my wood planer though and hand planning is an art that I'm trying to perfect for bigger projects.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Tortuga said:


> Might talk to "therealbigman" / Marko...here on 2cool. He made some nice ones a couple of years back...
> 
> I think he's the Son of *iridered2003 *
> 
> ...


chit Tortuga, I aint that old. he's a friend and makes some really nice cutting boards.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Kyle Canada said:


> I'm looking to put in a outdoor kitchen and want to put in a recessed cutting board. I have not finalized the design but it would be roughly 30x30 and at least 1" thick. Please PM me if interested.


Thanks Tortuga .

Kyle , are you wanting end grain or edge grain .

The 2 have a significant diff. in pricing .


----------

